# Tivo Mini and Analog TV



## VickiK3275 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a TIVO Premiere 4 with 2 DVR boxes on my HDTV's. I also have an older small SONY analog TV. Will a TIVO Mini work on that small analog TV? My TIVO is connected using a MOCA.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Does the TV have composite or component inputs? If so, I would think it would work fine. The Mini has composite, component, and HDMI outputs.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It'll work with an analog TV, but you have to buy the composite (or component) breakout cables separately:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It'll work with an analog TV, but you have to buy the composite (or component) breakout cables separately:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


Or save a few bucks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Mini-3...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418c2aa184


----------



## VickiK3275 (Jul 30, 2015)

The Sony Trinitron 9" TV has a video in and an audio in jack in the back. The manual shows a cable that you have to get separately that has two jacks on one end (audio and video) and then three jacks on the other end that you can plus into a video recorder. The cable they show is a VMC-920MS. Will that work with the TIVO mini?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

VickiK3275 said:


> The Sony Trinitron 9" TV has a video in and an audio in jack in the back. The manual shows a cable that you have to get separately that has two jacks on one end (audio and video) and then three jacks on the other end that you can plus into a video recorder. The cable they show is a VMC-920MS. Will that work with the TIVO mini?


It should work, but in addition to the TiVo breakout cables, you'll also probably need to buy a composite A/V coupler to connect the breakout cable to the VMC-920MS cable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VickiK3275 said:


> The Sony Trinitron 9" TV has a video in and an audio in jack in the back. The manual shows a cable that you have to get separately that has two jacks on one end (audio and video) and then three jacks on the other end that you can plus into a video recorder. The cable they show is a VMC-920MS. Will that work with the TIVO mini?


It looks like your TV only has mono audio, so an adapter similar to the following, used in conjunction w/ the TiVo AV breakout cable (linked above), should get you where you want to be:

RCA Mono Male to Two RCA Stereo Female​
edit: p.s. For the record, even a TV with only an antenna/coax input isn't out-of-reach for the latest TiVos. You'd just need to add a RF modulator to convert the composite signal to RF channel 3 or 4. (for example)


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a similar situation with an old toshiba 32 inch tv. This tv has component inputs in addition to composite, but I don't think those old tv's can do 720p. So I suspect that the component may yield 480p as opposed to the 480i you get with the composite connection. Wouldn't be worth buying component in that case if it didn't already come with the composite.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thefisch said:


> I have a similar situation with an old toshiba 32 inch tv. This tv has component inputs in addition to composite, but I don't think those old tv's can do 720p. So I suspect that the component may yield 480p as opposed to the 480i you get with the composite connection. Wouldn't be worth buying component in that case if it didn't already come with the composite.


Just set the Mini for only 1080i output. Then it will scale everything to 1080i before being output. At least this is how it works over HDMI. So I would expect it to do the same thing with component.


----------

